# Absolute Anfängerfrage bezüglich Eclipse



## Georgius (3. Dez 2013)

Hi

Habe nur Anleitungen aus ca. 2010 gefunden. Da wird zum erstellen eines Javaprojekts "New/Projekt.../Android Projekt" verwendet. Ich hab nur "/Android Aplikation Projekt". Ist das das richtige? Weil die Menues dahinter schauen anders aus bzw. fragen viel mehr ab.

Danke

Georgius


----------



## dzim (3. Dez 2013)

Ja. Da tut sich immer einiges über die Jahre. Es gibt aber viele gute aktuelle Tutorials im Netz.
Schau mal auf die Seite von Lars Vogel - unter Android Development findest du bestimmt etwas!

PS: Er hat auch Tutorials für Eclipse als solches - das wäre vielleicht für dich auch interessant...

PPS: Alternativ verwende das InteliJ basierte Android-Studio - auch wenn da alles wieder anders ist.


----------



## Datacron (4. Dez 2013)

Du hast dir vermutlich das Android Developer Kid runter geladen? Das würde dann "Android Aplikation" erklären.

Aber eigentlich kannst du auch dort auf New -> Project -> Java Project gehen


----------



## Georgius (4. Dez 2013)

Könnte sein. Muß schauen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Datacron (4. Dez 2013)

Also wenn du erst mal nicht für Android entwickeln willst, dann würde ich dir empfehlen hier die standard Version 4.4 ganz oben runter zu laden:
Eclipse Downloads
plugins etc für Android kannst du immer noch lachladen.:toll:

Ansonsten is Android Application Project das richtige ^^


----------



## kurztipp (4. Dez 2013)

Datacron hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn du erst mal nicht für Android entwickeln willst...


...ist das hier auch das falsche Unterforum  Die Chance auf eine schnelle Antwort v.a. für Beginner ist in den allgemeineren Bereichen wesentlich höher.

Gruß


----------



## Georgius (4. Dez 2013)

Danke, will für Android entwickeln


----------



## dzim (4. Dez 2013)

Wie gesagt: Ich empfehle dir wirklich die oben genannten Tutorials wärmstens. Sie sind immer recht aktuell gehalten und haben mir auch schon vor Android in die Eclipse RCP-Entwicklung geholfen.

Hier noch mal der Link: Android Development


----------



## JDProgrammings (4. Dez 2013)

Das ist das selbe. Das Android sdk wir immer wieder geupdatet auf ein neues api(neue android version).
Da verändern sich halt mal dinge


----------



## Georgius (4. Dez 2013)

Danke, das wollte ich nur bestätigt haben. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk


----------

